# Thoughts on when she'll deliver?



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

First nigerian I've had. Her udder is not big but it's firm. Can't really pinch it anymore. Couldn't get a pic of the udder. She's starting to drop and seeing lots of movement.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Does she still have ligaments?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Udder pics would definitely be helpful 🙂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They build an udder starting about a month prior to kidding. That is really the best we can do.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Ligaments, lady parts under the tail, and hollowing out when babies dropped are signs I go by more than udder. Some does just build their udders at different rates. Or will build up way more as a FF then not go so crazy later on. Lol
I watch for long strand of reddish goo- then it’s coming pretty soon!
Happy kidding! 😊


----------



## Sailormoonismygoat (Nov 29, 2021)

👍👍👍👍😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids in the ground?


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Just wanna say, 😂 my heart skipped a beat when I first saw ur post... Ur doe is colored _exactly _like my favorite doe who I had to put down last year. Literally the exact same coloring and the same pattern on her side, just my girl was an alpine. 🥲 Beautiful goat you have and I hope you get some beautiful healthy babies soon. 😊


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

No kids yet!! Hate not knowing when pregnancy started. Waiting game is killing me. It's funny you mention the goat you put down. I recently lost a 6 yr old nubian with 2 kids at the time with almost the exact coloring as well due to a freak accident (Got tangled in some hay string and choked while I was on vacation). My mom knew that and bought this Nigerian for me thinking she was a baby Alpine/nubian. She was so surprised when I told her she was full grown just a mini  

Her belly seems to be dropping more, ligs getting softer, firm udder not growing much more, but isn't big after a closer look. Shes had an udder for over 2 months though. Pic is a bit deceiving because she's leaning forward a bit. Lady parts are a bit blurry. She wasn't liking it! Rear getting hollowed out more too


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

She looks super close! Her sides are very hallowed out


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Hope all goes well! Post pictures soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗😊


----------



## Lockhart acres (2 mo ago)

Good luck and hope you have a easy kidding ! I'm playing the unknown waiting game on a doe I didn't breed as well! Stressful lol


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Looks like her babies dropped . One of my does used to always drop a whole lot before giving birth. Gonna hopefully have some healthy kids soon!


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Ok deer said:


> Looks like her babies dropped . One of my does used to always drop a whole lot before giving birth. Gonna hopefully have some healthy kids soon!


Prayers for an easy kidding.
🙏 🙏 💚 💚


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝😊


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

Any babies yet?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## Penguingirl (6 mo ago)

mimzidoat said:


> Not yet


Darn her hide. Keeping you waiting .


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Just went to go check her and I'm not feeling ligs ....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

They always seem like they play a game and kid when you least expect it!!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

That's what I hope she isn't doing. I almost lost a kid last year when momma laid on it trying to deliver the 2nd kid. That and I usually don't have kids till spring not winter....so I'm extra nervous this go around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 It is ok to worry, we all do.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She's been restless, pawing the ground, standing on the fence and stretching out, udder feels pretty much the same, still no ligs....and no sign of babies yet....and I'm supposed to leave town Friday afternoon...back Sunday morning...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Any gooey discharge yet?
Hopefully she has them in the next cpl days for you!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope. Just getting puffier....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh dear, do you have someone to watch her while you are gone?


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a camera set up, my 12 yr old daughter will be available, but other than that other help is at least 1 hr out...


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She looks so uncomfortable...


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

How many you think she's got? I really hope it's not a single or she's going to have a heck of a time with delivery. Buck is a lamancha....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

mimzidoat said:


> How many you think she's got? I really hope it's not a single or she's going to have a heck of a time with delivery. Buck is a lamancha....


With a ND dam and a Lamancha sire, there is a possibility of kids being larger than ND newborns. Has the doe kidded before?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Having a larger buck with a smaller breed doe, you’re gonna want to make sure you are there. You may have to run her to the vets for a c-section 😢
I hope she’s got 2-3 smaller babies in her! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree. Got her recently. Don't think she's kidded before...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

What are the odds that the kid or kids are smaller ND size? Is size determined more by doe or buck? Ive just been feeding her grass hay too. Hoping this has also helped keep size down. Has this situation ever happened to someone here? Recommendations on how to feel her belly to determine if she's got 2 or more instead of 1? Spoke with a local vet yesterday. Sounds like he'll be available if needed. Now I'm just worried that she starts labor at night or something. How long can she be in labor and both still be ok? Just trying to be prepared...


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

You can do an ultrasound to try and see how many babies, but I think that’s harder if close to having them.
Someone on here used a thermal scope to spot the does side and each baby showed up as a little heat source… not sure best time to try that or if it works all the time.
I haven’t tried it yet but I want to!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

mimzidoat said:


> Ive just been feeding her grass hay too. Hoping this has also helped keep size down.


I understand the reasoning of this approach, though my concern is about a source of alfalfa for milk production.


mimzidoat said:


> How long can she be in labor and both still be ok? J


Once the doe starts pushing the kid out, there is a 30 minute time frame cutoff before intervention is needed. Labor can last a long time depending on which stage the doe is in, though if at any time active labor (regular and strong contractions) stalls, there is a possibility of problems and/or difficulty in kidding.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She's pushing and I see a bubble sticking out. Keep her and her babies in your thoughts....


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well it's over. I'm glad I was able to be with her. The bubble had a foot and the tip of the nose and it stayed there for the longest time. I've never had to intervene and today was my first time. I waited for a contraction and got my finger around the head and pulled. Black and white tiny doeling with lamancha ears. She looks identical to my black and white buck. Mom had no interest in cleaning her so I helped and dried her off. Doe was scared of her and didn't want to get close to her at all. The doeling paved the way for the larger second buckling. Doe got the full head and one foot out on her own and again got stuck there for a while. This time I had more to hold onto though and he came out more smoothly. He's more of a darker brown with white markings. Also lamancha ears. I helped dry him off too. It's about 30 degrees right now. She did call to them though and eventually came over to start cleaning them off. I'm pretty sure the buckling got some milk already....he's pretty persistent. Doeling not quite yet, but mom is nudging her. Back inside now to take a nap. She delivered just in time for my trip tomorrow afternoon. So happy it all turned out OK.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I was wrong...went inside to take a nap and checked the camera one last time to verify they were OK when I see something appear from her rear. Keep in mind the 2 kids were by her head. And sure enough I go out there and it's a 3rd...another doeling with lamancha ears. Lighter mix color. I thought she delivered the placenta. What's crazy to me is that the 3rd was born almost 2 hours later.. her consistent contractions went away pretty much after the first one. And the 3rd she had all by herself. She a pro now!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Pic of triplets!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

And 2 weeks and 1 day from my original post! Good guess to those who guessed 2 weeks


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow. That is crazy. She is full of surprises. Congratulations on the three beautiful babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Congratulations on the trips. please make sure all the babies have a good long drink of colostrum. It’s vital to them thriving. Express milk out of each teat to make sure they’re free flowing.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Glad everyone is ok and you saw it happen.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congrats on the triplets! They’re beautiful 🥰
Definitely make sure each one gets a good drink and watch to make sure they are all attaching well on their own a cpl of times.
Is there anyone to watch them a day or two since you’ll be leaving? Especially with three, you don’t want one to get consistently squeezed out…


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 👍😊

They are adorable 😊


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

They are so cute!!!!! 🥰


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

So now the doe is just confused on the nursing...im pretty the buckling nursed a bit but she just moves away when they try...and they are so tiny. I did have colostrum replacer and gave them all a bit early morning shortly after they were born and again about 4 hrs later. Do I hold the doe and squeeze out milk to get her going? I'm afraid a bad experience with me will just make it worse. She cleans them and such but doesn't know who to address first...they all scream and run around in different directions  I don't mind supplementing a bit but I'd rather mom do it


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot to mention.. this is my first set of triplets!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

A goat for each of my kids...a son and 2 daughters


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

See if you can give her some alfalfa and grain to keep her busy. While she’s eating you can hold one at a time and get them to eat.
I would definitely milk her to feed them if she won’t let them nurse.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Before you leave, make sure each kid is nursing well.. if not you will have bottle babies. 
How is her milk supply? You may have to consistently work with her and the kids to help things along.
If you end up having bottle kids, try to milk her, or use whole cows milk - per feeding chart..
Best wishes.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Been working with her all day. She figured out how to stand when nursing. Two seem to be trying and she's holding still for them every couple hrs. One is not doing so well. Head folded over and not trying to nurse. Just brought her into the house. Maybe just one bottle baby....hope she makes it. She was the first born


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Remember to make sure she’s nice and warmed up before you feed her. I’d try and milk some more colostrum out of mama again and feed her that. But then whole cows milk will work.
Don’t overfeed…


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Congrats on the triplets! 
Sorry one isn't doing so well, first thing, make sure she gets warmed up, but not too warm.. I normally wrap mine in a warm blanket and just have them sit on my lap on the couch lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new babies.

The weak one, make sure the temp is 100 degrees or more before feeding.
If mama has plenty of milk, milk some out and feed it to the little one, it is better than any replacer.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

So 2 have the hang of the nursing now. The one that wasn't doing well is doing much better now. She's been away from mom for about a day and a half. Thinking of trying to take her to mom tomorrow see if she'll take her back. If not I've got a bottle baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better. 😊

Good luck getting mama to take back the kid.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Hope you were able to get mama to take her baby back.

We are like you, not terribly fond of bottle babies. We have a pygmy who has always had triplets. She never had enough milk to feed all 3 so we end up supplementing which was so much easier than just having a complete bottle baby. 

If it were me, I would try to get mama to take her back and try to get each one to also take a bottle. (I think she was pygmy?) It was so much easier feeding one a bottle while the other two sucked, then switching out one on the bottle with one on the teat so everyone had bottle and mom. Then at least we'd feel comfortable being able to leave a few hours if needed. 

Good luck!!


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

In our case it seemed mama was just overwhelmed with 3, it was like they were fighting over her 2 teats and she was like 'fine, if you're gonna fight, no one eats!' and she would just walk away.


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

She was OK with her but did seem a bit overwhelmed. I think we'll be keeping the bottle baby, so she can focus on the other two. I like the supplementing idea but would hate to miss one being left out and losing one because of it. Less risk by just pulling one. She doing really well now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better. 😊


----------

